# just wondering



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

ok so i was wondering can a chick hatch before it is fully ready?


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think so. They aren't like mammals, which can be birthed prematurely. I think they have to be fully developed to be strong enough to break out and to need to, since before that point they're receiving nutrition from the yolk.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It's possible, yes.... But it's usually an assist hatch that had to be done. If the yolk isn't absorbed, it lowers their chance of survival dramatically. A breeder has posted before about how to help the birds absorb the yolk in case of that type of emergency.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Assist hatches are normally done when it's time for the egg to hatch, but for some reason the chick is unable to break out of the egg normally. 

When eggs are being incubated artificially, a too-high temperature can cause early hatches with babies that are weak, have birth defects, or don't survive. I suppose that excessively hot weather could cause similar problems for naturally incubated eggs. Temperatures that are too high can kill the embryos in the shell before they even begin to hatch.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

see this one hatched on the same day as another but developing like a day behind


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And that could be because the other baby is louder and pushier so gets more food...you can assist feed the smaller baby to help it catch up to its sibling.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

thats what we are doing but he/she is well behind it hatched same day as 2nd baby its eyes and feathers are coming through on 2nd but not 3rd


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

well as with any siblings not always are they going to develop at the same rate or even always in birth order . Now that said if it gets to be too much of a gap I would be concerned there was a real problem. PICS would be really helpful


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

i will post pic later as on mobile i post one of all 3 and one of the smallest 9n its on


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

the 3 together biggest in this pic was day 7 the other 2 where day 6


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This photo collage from srtiels' website at http://s525.beta.photobucket.com/user/Mousebirds-and-more/library/Other birds tells the signs of stunting. The picture can't be posted here directly so you need to click on the link.

http://s525.beta.photobucket.com/us...=6&o=257&_suid=135914541020500890525045536798

I can't see much of your baby, but it looks like he has a nice pink skin color at least.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah we just weighed him he weighs 20g now which is up by 7 grams from yesterday


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

if its a stunted chick what kind of life will it have for adult life or will it catch up?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Stunted chicks will grow to their normal size within the first year of life and be completely normal once they catch up.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

ok i will try get pic of him/her now when its next feed he/she weighs 23g today


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

here is an up too date photo of star as that what we have named it


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

and here is all three together







star is one with eyes closed


----------

